
Changing The World - for computer scientists - mbrubeck
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/04/changing_the_wo.html
======
mbrubeck
Before anyone complains about roc's multi-column layout, let me preemptively
link to <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

